# Jackson Hole or Whistler



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Whats up everybody, Im looking to book a trip this year either Jackson Hole or Whistler. Im leaning towards whistler but a couple of my buddies want to head to Jackson. Just want to hear some pro's and con's from your trips. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Above and beyond everything I hate crowds so I say J-Hole, but if you want teh ultimate resort experience(Shopping, restaurants\bars, spas, entertainment) then you might be better off at Whistler...... personally I could care a less about all that shit, I want long steeps, deep snow and no lift lines.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You need a passport to visit Whistler......jus sayin. I've been to both in the summer, not sure if that helps. If I was young and single with lots of funds......handsdown, it would be Whistler. Something 'bout those Canadian girl's smiles.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Above and beyond everything I hate crowds so I say J-Hole, but if you want teh ultimate resort experience(Shopping, restaurants\bars, spas, entertainment) then you might be better off at Whistler...... personally I could care a less about all that shit, I want long steeps, deep snow and no lift lines.


I definitely hate crowds, but I do like the ultimate resort expierence sometimes. I feel like if im going on vacation I want to make the best out of it as Im 23 so I want to party at night. But I also want to get the best riding possible so its a tough descicion.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

slowmkv said:


> Whats up everybody, Im looking to book a trip this year either Jackson Hole or Whistler. Im leaning towards whistler but a couple of my buddies want to head to Jackson. Just want to hear some pro's and con's from your trips. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Never been to Jackson so I can't compare, but I can speak to Whistler since I've been there several times.

Depending on when you go, especially over weekends, it can be crowded so the main lifts can get pretty big lines. However, the two mountains are huge so there is a lot of terrain to explore. I always enjoy riding Whistler even when it is crowded. 

The Village can be crowded as well which is good or bad depending on what you are looking for. Like the last post mentions, if you are young and like the nightlife, Whistler can be REALLY fun. I have been to Whistler as a college guy and as an old married guy with two kids (never brought my kids though) and I always enjoy the village.

It can be expensive, but again, depending on when you go, you can find rooms for a decent rate espcially if you are willing to pack a few guys into the room to reduce the costs. 

Summary - Whistler can be super fun especially if you want a big ski village experience. Don't go expecting you will definitely get epic powder for days (you might) but go expecting to have a fun trip with lots of other people around with two really big mountains to explore.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> You need a passport to visit Whistler......jus sayin. I've been to both in the summer, not sure if that helps. If I was young and single with lots of funds......handsdown, it would be Whistler. Something 'bout those Canadian girl's smiles.


Yeah I know and I guess whistler sounds like the place to be HAHA.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been to Whistler for 20 ish days and Jackson Hole once for 10 days. Whistler is way more touristy, way more people, bumps everywhere if there is no fresh snow, and not once did I experience a big dump while I was there. I know it happens, and there was some snow, but it gets tracked out so damn quick with all the traffic it's near impossible to get to the good stuff without a guide taking you to the local spots.

Jackson was less busy, never waited in a line (this was over Christmas) and it has more of a "we know you are here to ride" vibe and less touristy. Food wasn't insanely priced either. I was staying off mountain, so I can't comment on lodging.

Based on last season, Jackson was the place to be but it seems like the PNW is getting pounded this season, but so it J-hole.

I did get fucked over for a college pass at Jackson this year (called 12 hours after the sale ended, they told me too bad, I would have to pay $1000 more if I wanted a pass), but they do have damn good snow, and an amazing grooming fleet. That is what really impressed me (similar to Colorado mtns) they have the whole grooming thing down and it doesn't get icy until like 3PM.

At Whistler I felt like it is so big they don't groom anything except the most major trails, and it was just bumps and ice everywhere.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> Never been to Jackson so I can't compare, but I can speak to Whistler since I've been there several times.
> 
> Depending on when you go, especially over weekends, it can be crowded so the main lifts can get pretty big lines. However, the two mountains are huge so there is a lot of terrain to explore. I always enjoy riding Whistler even when it is crowded.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your input it was very helpful. Whistler sounds like the right mountain for me, obviously I want to experience the best riding possible but I also want to have fun at night (Im only 23) and try some good food. Ive never left the east coast for a snowboarding trip so I want to go somewhere epic. The long lines are expected with a big mountain such as whistler and its bearable if I can get some long runs in. One thing I am really looking for are glades, by far my favorite to ride. As per cost I have been finding rooms from $600 - $1000 depending where we stay. I was looking at the Westin but not sure yet, most likely going to use a travel agent for this trip. Overall im looking for the big ski village experience. I was also looking at the size of the two mountains and they are huge looks like it could take a while to get down the mountain as I am only used to riding at Peak and PA mountains.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

From the sounds of it you'll have allot of fun regardless of which you choose, any reason your not looking at like the Summit CO\Tahoe\Park City area?


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> From the sounds of it you'll have allot of fun regardless of which you choose, any reason your not looking at like the Summit CO\Tahoe\Park City area?


Ive just heard really good things about Whistler and Jackson so I wanted to head to one of those mountains first. Maybe I will look into those other mountains also. I hear Jackson has some hardcore riding but lacks the nightlife and that Whistler has some pretty good riding but the best nightlife.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey OP, since this is your first trip out west from the east I would strongly recommend you pick different resorts. You are going to be overwhelmed. Like others have suggested, Utah might be a good choice. Whistler is overkill and WAY more expensive. I've been both places and am completely in love with Utah.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Way more debauchery to entertain yourself at Whistler!


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> From the sounds of it you'll have allot of fun regardless of which you choose, any reason your not looking at like the Summit CO\Tahoe\Park City area?


because we don't get snow. :laugh:


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Towkin said:


> Hey OP, since this is your first trip out west from the east I would strongly recommend you pick different resorts. You are going to be overwhelmed. Like others have suggested, Utah might be a good choice. Whistler is overkill and WAY more expensive. I've been both places and am completely in love with Utah.


I have buddies who have taken trips to both resorts their first time out west and loved it so thats how I got the idea. What do you mean by overwhelmed? Is it the fact the mountains are alot bigger and more to handle. Im also looking into Park City, but I truthfully think its going to be Whistler.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Way more debauchery to entertain yourself at Whistler!


Exactly :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

slowmkv said:


> Ive just heard really good things about Whistler and Jackson so I wanted to head to one of those mountains first. Maybe I will look into those other mountains also. I hear Jackson has some hardcore riding but lacks the nightlife and that Whistler has some pretty good riding but the best nightlife.


Well J-Hole is arguably(or not) the most "extreme" mainstream resort in north america and Whistler is the largest.

I'd have to agree that I'd start out smaller\easier which will be more enjoyable and not as overwhelming......shit some of my favorite places to ride are the smaller more out of the way places.

Regardless of what you choose you'll have a blast!


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Well J-Hole is arguably(or not) the most "extreme" mainstream resort in north america and Whistler is the largest.
> 
> I'd have to agree that I'd start out smaller\easier which will be more enjoyable and not as overwhelming......shit some of my favorite places to ride are the smaller more out of the way places.
> 
> Regardless of what you choose you'll have a blast!


What smaller resorts can you Recommend? Im going to start doing a little more research into this.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

slowmkv said:


> What smaller resorts can you Recommend? Im going to start doing a little more research into this.


You could ride at Baker for 1/5th the cost of Whistler. I honestly wouldn't go to Whistler unless you had someone to show you around. Bigger is not always better... when talking about mountains that is.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> You could ride at Baker for 1/5th the cost of Whistler. I honestly wouldn't go to Whistler unless you had someone to show you around. Bigger is not always better... when talking about mountains that is.


I agree, one of the reasons I hated vail the first time I went.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

StreetDoc said:


> I agree, one of the reasons I hated vail the first time I went.


One of my first trips was to Beaver Creek, but I had a friend who had lived there for three years at that point, so he showed me around and I learned the place quick. I would have never gone otherwise.

Even when I was new to WA, I rode at Crystal for a year before I even discovered the side-country that no one ever touched.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> You could ride at Baker for 1/5th the cost of Whistler. I honestly wouldn't go to Whistler unless you had someone to show you around. Bigger is not always better... when talking about mountains that is.


There is literally no town, no accommodation on the hill, and no partying. Whole different ball-game


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

At Whistler...the OP would be a foreigner in a foreign land where US laws don't apply. Way more fun.........


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> You could ride at Baker for 1/5th the cost of Whistler. I honestly wouldn't go to Whistler unless you had someone to show you around. Bigger is not always better... when talking about mountains that is.


Never heard of Baker before, im looking at their website right now doesnt give too much info.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

StreetDoc said:


> I agree, one of the reasons I hated vail the first time I went.


Thats completely understandable, I could definitely see that being an issue.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

grafta said:


> There is literally no town, no accommodation on the hill, and no partying. Whole different ball-game


That doesnt sound like fun. Definitely not what im looking for.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> At Whistler...the OP would be a foreigner in a foreign land where US laws don't apply. Way more fun.........


That is very true! Im really thinking whistler, just need my buddy to get on board and get his passport.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

slowmkv said:


> What smaller resorts can you Recommend? Im going to start doing a little more research into this.


My advice for your first trip is to go somewhere "convenient" and easy(not as in easy terrain but easy to navigate and have fun) to navigate, one of the "mecca" locations like Summit County Colorado, Tahoe California or Salt Lake City\Park City\Ogden Utah.

Depends on when you go, I'm obviously biased towards Utah so my favorite areas to ride is in Ogden at Snowbasin(where they had the Olympic downhill) and Powder Mountain(in-bounds back-country and uber cheap snowcat rides)......you can stay cheaply in Ogden and it's only a 30 minute drive to either resort.

Salt Lake City also has 3 Snowboarder(2 smaller and 1 large) friendly resorts within 20 minutes of downtown(Brighton, Solitude and Snowbird)

Park City--Great nightlife, shopping all that stuff and had 2 snowboarder friendly resorts within 5 minutes of downtown(The Canyons and PCMR)

Do you have timeline or budget constraints?

This years Ski magazine where they rate resorts is a great place to start and I think it's online for free if you search.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

slowmkv said:


> I was also looking at the size of the two mountains and they are huge looks like it could take a while to get down the mountain as I am only used to riding at Peak and PA mountains.


From what I hear abaout "mountains" on the east coast, you are going to be completely shocked at how long it takes to ride from the peak of Whistler to the base. I've actually rarely done it because it takes so long and the runs/snow are better near the top so the bottom is just a waste of time. 

When you ride whistler/blackcomb you typically ride only the top half, but if you want to go from the top to bottom, it probably takes 20 munites unless you are trying to haul ass.

There's a lot of good advice on this thread so definitely do a lot of research before spending a ton of $. I've been to Whistler often because I am only a 5 hour drive away. I have an amazing time everytime I go, but a lot of that is just the fun times with friends on the mountain and in the village. I've had better pure snowboarding days at smaller/cheaper resorts closer to Seattle, but Whistler has always been a fun all-around trip.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> From what I hear abaout "mountains" on the east coast, you are going to be completely shocked at how long it takes to ride from the peak of Whistler to the base. I've actually rarely done it because it takes so long and the runs/snow are better near the top so the bottom is just a waste of time.
> 
> When you ride whistler/blackcomb you typically ride only the top half, but if you want to go from the top to bottom, it probably takes 20 munites unless you are trying to haul ass.
> 
> There's a lot of good advice on this thread so definitely do a lot of research before spending a ton of $. I've been to Whistler often because I am only a 5 hour drive away. I have an amazing time everytime I go, but a lot of that is just the fun times with friends on the mountain and in the village. I've had better pure snowboarding days at smaller/cheaper resorts closer to Seattle, but Whistler has always been a fun all-around trip.


20 minutes top to bottom for Whistler is if you're a strong rider and you're bombing the whole time without needing to stop to catch your breath. Your first trip up the lift will blow your mind how insanely big it is.

3D Map of Whistler is a great way to wrap your head around whistler, I wish there was something like that for every mountain.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> My advice for your first trip is to go somewhere "convenient" and easy(not as in easy terrain but easy to navigate and have fun) to navigate, one of the "mecca" locations like Summit County Colorado, Tahoe California or Salt Lake City\Park City\Ogden Utah.
> 
> Depends on when you go, I'm obviously biased towards Utah so my favorite areas to ride is in Ogden at Snowbasin(where they had the Olympic downhill) and Powder Mountain(in-bounds back-country and uber cheap snowcat rides)......you can stay cheaply in Ogden and it's only a 30 minute drive to either resort.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice I will definitely take it into consideration. I am going to start looking into all of those resorts today and let you know what I think. As per timeline or budget thats not an issue. I can book it with a day's notice and im willing to pay extra for a great time. I am looking up the ratings in Ski magazine now. Thank you again.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> From what I hear abaout "mountains" on the east coast, you are going to be completely shocked at how long it takes to ride from the peak of Whistler to the base. I've actually rarely done it because it takes so long and the runs/snow are better near the top so the bottom is just a waste of time.
> 
> When you ride whistler/blackcomb you typically ride only the top half, but if you want to go from the top to bottom, it probably takes 20 munites unless you are trying to haul ass.
> 
> There's a lot of good advice on this thread so definitely do a lot of research before spending a ton of $. I've been to Whistler often because I am only a 5 hour drive away. I have an amazing time everytime I go, but a lot of that is just the fun times with friends on the mountain and in the village. I've had better pure snowboarding days at smaller/cheaper resorts closer to Seattle, but Whistler has always been a fun all-around trip.


Yeah the mountains on the east arent anything to write home about. Only mountain I can give credit from my expierence is Jay Peak. Just from being on this forum for a few days I have already gotten alot of great advice and I greatly appreciate it. Im looking for the all around expierence with my friends. Also I see whistler keeps getting dumped on.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Penzer said:


> 20 minutes top to bottom for Whistler is if you're a strong rider and you're bombing the whole time without needing to stop to catch your breath. Your first trip up the lift will blow your mind how insanely big it is.
> 
> 3D Map of Whistler is a great way to wrap your head around whistler, I wish there was something like that for every mountain.


I was on their site and they also have a feature to compare the size of the mountain to others and OMG its huge. The 3D Map is what sold me on the resort the riding looks insane. But you guys are right I could see myself getting overwhemled with excitement and not having enough time to do everything.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

FWIW my first big mountain experience was Whistler and we got absolutely dumped on. So was definitely a new experience. I had been riding for a while and was about your age. It was huge, expansive and overwhelming... but it was a blast. 

Now of course the snow had something to do with it.. but we brushed up pretty hard on the mountain before hand, read everything we could and as a friendly affable bunch, chatted up with locals in the least possible annoying manner to seek advice on best way to tackle the mountain. 

I thought we managed fine.. our last day we even had a dude bring us to the peak chair perfectly timed before word spread that it was opening. 

The only other thing I would mention is getting there... direct flights out of newark to jhole this year, not bad. Looking into heading that way for the first time myself.. just wish i was completely healthy.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

slowmkv said:


> I was on their site and they also have a feature to compare the size of the mountain to others and OMG its huge. The 3D Map is what sold me on the resort the riding looks insane. But you guys are right I could see myself getting overwhemled with excitement and not having enough time to do everything.


That's why you should go to whistler twice or three times or every weekend all winter:laugh:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

But seriously you don't have to be overwhelmed, there's tons of intermediate terrain at whistler if that suits, and plenty of helpful staff as well as free guided tours of the hill if you want to get shown around. 

There are also two really good guidebooks written by locals and available through amazon I think

My first time out west was at whistler for a weekend and I knew after the first morning that I'd be back many times. 

I am curious to go to Jackson sometime, and BC interior too


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

SnowRock said:


> FWIW my first big mountain experience was Whistler and we got absolutely dumped on. So was definitely a new experience. I had been riding for a while and was about your age. It was huge, expansive and overwhelming... but it was a blast.
> 
> Now of course the snow had something to do with it.. but we brushed up pretty hard on the mountain before hand, read everything we could and as a friendly affable bunch, chatted up with locals in the least possible annoying manner to seek advice on best way to tackle the mountain.
> 
> ...


By the looks of it whistler keeps getting dumped on. I got a report this morning 71 inches in the last week, thats insane I wish I was there right now. My buddy went to whistler last year as his first big mountain expierence and absolutely loved it not one negative comment. Ive been looking at flights to BC and its not that bad.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Lamps said:


> That's why you should go to whistler twice or three times or every weekend all winter:laugh:


I wish I could, I would be one happy man.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Lamps said:


> But seriously you don't have to be overwhelmed, there's tons of intermediate terrain at whistler if that suits, and plenty of helpful staff as well as free guided tours of the hill if you want to get shown around.
> 
> There are also two really good guidebooks written by locals and available through amazon I think
> 
> ...


Im not sure I would go to Whistler to ride intermediate terrain, I want some agressive riding. Im pretty sure I can easily figure it out in a day or two, I understand the mountain is huge but I dont see that being an issue for our group of friends. Thank you for your input.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Penzer said:


> 20 minutes top to bottom for Whistler is if you're a strong rider and you're bombing the whole time without needing to stop to catch your breath. Your first trip up the lift will blow your mind how insanely big it is.
> 
> 3D Map of Whistler is a great way to wrap your head around whistler, I wish there was something like that for every mountain.


Yeah, you're probably right. I've only gone top to bottom a few times and it's always at the end of the day when my legs are shot, so I have no idea how long it would take if I didn't stop. 20 minutes was probably underselling how long it really takes. I prefer riding until my legs fall off and then downloading the bottom half on the gondola.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. I've only gone top to bottom a few times and it's always at the end of the day when my legs are shot, so I have no idea how long it would take if I didn't stop. 20 minutes was probably underselling how long it really takes. I prefer riding until my legs fall off and then downloading the bottom half on the gondola.[/QUOTE
> 
> I cant wait till the season is in full effect, im going crazy over here. Heading to killington this weekend. Hopefully it doesnt suck.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Another question I have is that I have never really rode massive ammounts of powder. Not to sure how my board will handle it, Im 5'5 and I ride a 147 Skate Bananna should I pick something bigger up?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

slowmkv said:


> Another question I have is that I have never really rode massive ammounts of powder. Not to sure how my board will handle it, Im 5'5 and I ride a 147 Skate Bananna should I pick something bigger up?


How much do you weigh? Regardless, a 147 isn't going to be a great powder board, but the rocker helps it float a little.

I wouldn't buy a board for powder just for this trip unless you really think you'll use it at other times as well. Especially since you don't know if there will be massive amounts of powder when you're there. 

Worst case scenario, if you board isn't cutting it, you could just rent a nice board for the days that you need something bigger. You can get a pretty good board for about $50 a day which is better than dropping $500ish on a board you may not need.

There are also places to demo boards so you could try that as well.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> How much do you weigh? Regardless, a 147 isn't going to be a great powder board, but the rocker helps it float a little.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a board for powder just for this trip unless you really think you'll use it at other times as well. Especially since you don't know if there will be massive amounts of powder when you're there.
> 
> ...


Im 5'5 and I weigh 175, Ive road in powder before but not massive ammounts of powder. I would like to pick up another board eventually so I have something for powder days but for this trip I think I might take your advice. I could also rent a board from my buddys shop and bring it with me just so I get something a little higher quality. Thanks for your input.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

slowmkv said:


> Im 5'5 and I weigh 175, Ive road in powder before but not massive ammounts of powder. I would like to pick up another board eventually so I have something for powder days but for this trip I think I might take your advice. I could also rent a board from my buddys shop and bring it with me just so I get something a little higher quality. Thanks for your input.


You can get some pretty high quality boards. Last time I was at Whistler the shop attached to our hotel was renting brand new K2 Turbo Dreams as their premium rentals. 

I also demo'd a Lib Tech Dark Series for about 3 hours one of the days, so you can rent/try some pretty sick boards if you want.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> You can get some pretty high quality boards. Last time I was at Whistler the shop attached to our hotel was renting brand new K2 Turbo Dreams as their premium rentals.
> 
> I also demo'd a Lib Tech Dark Series for about 3 hours one of the days, so you can rent/try some pretty sick boards if you want.


Thats awesome dude so maybe ill bring just mine so I dont have the extra weight. You all have been very helpful appreciate it.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

slowmkv said:


> Im 5'5 and I weigh 175. I ride a 147 Skate Banana.


Just don't try and cliff drops or they won't find you until the snow melts...


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Just don't try and cliff drops or they won't find you until the snow melts...


LOL Soooo funny :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive been to whistler and currently looking into goin to J-Hole sometime in early Jan. If u are down for jackson then PM me and we can maybe set something up.

Whistler is the mother of all resorts. Im also from the east and if u want to go to whistler, then i highly recommend staying for AT LEAST a week. 5-6hr flight PLUS another 3hr bus trip from the airport to whistler village. Whistler is super expensive. One should def have whistler on his bucket list after a year of saving up lol


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My $0.02 on Whistler is it's not that overwhelming having a big ass mountain to explore, besides you want to ride on the blackcomb side anyway so there goes 50% of your choices anyway.
If you want to also check out Baker stay a night or two in Vancouver. Baker is actually closer to Van than Whistler is.
Plus if you puff you wont find better weed anywhere then Vancouver.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

slowmkv said:


> Never heard of Baker before, im looking at their website right now doesnt give too much info.


Baker sucks man don't go.there and don't bring baker up. I will ride it for you though. Jk i say that so you leave all that fresh pow and their 170 in base to me and just me. Go to whistler and listened to all those horrible i hate America stories.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

freshy said:


> My $0.02 on Whistler is it's not that overwhelming having a big ass mountain to explore, besides you want to ride on the blackcomb side anyway so there goes 50% of your choices anyway.
> If you want to also check out Baker stay a night or two in Vancouver. Baker is actually closer to Van than Whistler is.
> Plus if you puff you wont find better weed anywhere then Vancouver.


baker is getting pounded . I was in 3ft of snow 10 days ago. the next day they closed it down because of too much snow and trees all over the highway


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

snowjab said:


> baker is getting pounded . I was in 3ft of snow 10 days ago. the next day they closed it down because of too much snow and trees all over the highway


...I really need to renew my passport.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

freshy said:


> ...I really need to renew my passport.


I'm in the same boat. I had to send away for a copy of my birth cert, so I'm waiting for that. THEN I can apply for passport and wait for THAT. :angry:


----------



## kmhath (Dec 29, 2012)

Picking between Whistler and Jackson is a nice problem to have. I still haven't visited J-Hole, but its quality is legendary. I spent nine days at Whistler in 2011 and the place blew my mind. Exploring it was a lot of fun and I spent most days on Blackcomb. Like any big mountain, you need to talk to the locals and learn about the dangers; lots of places to cliff out if you like to hike to steeper terrain. Its biggest issue, in my opinion, is not the crowds or price but the reliability of quality powder. Whistler can get great snow but they also suffer from a lot of heavy/wet snows like CA and WA... not that light powder you'll find in Utah or WY.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Ive been to whistler and currently looking into goin to J-Hole sometime in early Jan. If u are down for jackson then PM me and we can maybe set something up.


Just dropped you a PM. Heading up to Jackson on Friday.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

slowmkv said:


> Never heard of Baker before, im looking at their website right now doesnt give too much info.


:dunno::laugh::laugh::laugh::bowdown:

Definitely please do not go...you will shit your pantz, you will not be able to see and hurt yourself, you will have a shitty time on your little banana or a big pow board because you don't know were to go. Besides you have already missed the dumps and the utard grade fluff. Go to JH or whistler....thank you.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Ive been to whistler and currently looking into goin to J-Hole sometime in early Jan. If u are down for jackson then PM me and we can maybe set something up.
> 
> Whistler is the mother of all resorts. Im also from the east and if u want to go to whistler, then i highly recommend staying for AT LEAST a week. 5-6hr flight PLUS another 3hr bus trip from the airport to whistler village. Whistler is super expensive. One should def have whistler on his bucket list after a year of saving up lol


Sorry man just saw your post now, my buddies are so indecisive and havent made up their mind yet. But the biggest issue we have is my one buddy is having trouble renewing his passport ( more or less being lazy). So it looks like we will be heading somewhere in the US for this trip. I would of definitely liked to set something up but we arent heading anywhere until late February. But definitely let me know how Jackson is!!


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

snowjab said:


> Baker sucks man don't go.there and don't bring baker up. I will ride it for you though. Jk i say that so you leave all that fresh pow and their 170 in base to me and just me. Go to whistler and listened to all those horrible i hate America stories.


LOL well at this point doesnt look like we are leaving the states anyway. Due to someone being lazy and not getting a passport in time to book a trip.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Well unfortanetly things arent looking to good for Whistler due to the fact of a friend not getting a passport. Currently looking at other resorts still havent decided where to go. Jackson is still on the list but looking into other options as we do want some kind of nightlife after riding. Whats the best way to book these trips any websites or do you guys use an agent? I want to pay for everything at once. (Flight, stay, ground transportation, and lift tickets). One of our buddies recently moved out to CO so we were looking into visiting him, so Breckenridge is on top of the list now.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

Compare prices on flight+shuttle+lodging package among Expedia, Travelocity, FlyCheap and the likes.

Looks like you're not gonna be going to Jackson Hole because you're looking for night life in addition to good snow and it's understandable cuz you're young and have the need to party too . But, for those who plan to visit JH, be sure to get up to Grand Targhee too, which is about 80 mins away. It's gotta be my favorite mountain of all that I've boarded at (Whistler/Blackcomb, Mammoth, Powder Mountain, Solitude, Brighton, Snowbird, PMCR, and Aspen/Snowmass). You get great powder without the crowd. And it's big enough that you can easily find wide open untracked areas.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

BigDouggieDoug said:


> Compare prices on flight+shuttle+lodging package among Expedia, Travelocity, FlyCheap and the likes.
> 
> Looks like you're not gonna be going to Jackson Hole because you're looking for night life in addition to good snow and it's understandable cuz you're young and have the need to party too . But, for those who plan to visit JH, be sure to get up to Grand Targhee too, which is about 80 mins away. It's gotta be my favorite mountain of all that I've boarded at (Whistler/Blackcomb, Mammoth, Powder Mountain, Solitude, Brighton, Snowbird, PMCR, and Aspen/Snowmass). You get great powder without the crowd. And it's big enough that you can easily find wide open untracked areas.


Thank you, thats what I have mostly been doing using expedia and travelocity. Hoping to have my trip all ready to go by next week.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone in here for your help with getting a trip together. Finally booked a trip and we are heading to Breckenridge February 28th.


----------

